# How is everyone doing on the Shore



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Saw lots of reports from Philly and NYC but not to much local news about the shore in NJ. Hope everyone came through Irene as best as possible. Supposed to have a trip down to Cape May in two weeks so I may find out then, but that is very secondary compared to the people that make their homes there and dealt with this storm directly.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Cap, we made out pretty good. Lots of wind damage and some flooding but all is okay now.


----------



## Captain Awesome (Jul 27, 2010)

Glad to hear it. I was hearing tornado warnings and storm surge forecasts for Jersey so I'm very happy that things turned out to be not too bad (considering what was forecast).


----------

